# Segmentation fault pendant la compilation de GCC

## nledez

J'ai le message qui suis à la fin du fichier. En fait j'avais une Gentoo 1.2 qui marchait bien, mais comme j'ai une Gentoo j'ai voulu l'updater en 1.4. Comme j'en est un peu eu marre j'ai tout simplement réinstallé mais toujours le meme pb. Je me suis donc dis je doit pas etre le seul donc forum, les seuls qui on eus un pb sont les overcloker mais je n'en suis pas...

Je me suis aussi dis que je n'avais pas assé de swap sur ma machine pourtant j'ai 512Mo pour 256Mo de RAM donc je suis un peu perdu...

J'ai penssé à lancer un coup de cpuburn pour voir si c'est pas mon atlonXP 1700+ presque tout neuf qui est deja mort mais bon...

Qui peux m'aider la dessus ?

/portage/gcc-3.2.1-r7/work/gcc-3.2.1/libiberty/../include  -W -Wall -Wtraditional -pedantic -fpic /var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.2.1-r7/work/gcc-3.2.1/libiberty/cp-demangle.c -o pic/cp-demangle.o; \

                   else true; fi

                   /var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.2.1-r7/work/gcc-3.2.1/libiberty/regex.c: In function `byte_re_match_2_internal':

                   /var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.2.1-r7/work/gcc-3.2.1/libiberty/regex.c:7630: internal error: Segmentation fault

                   Please submit a full bug report,

                   with preprocessed source if appropriate.

                   See <URL:https://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

                   make[1]: *** [regex.o] Error 1

                   make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

                   gcc -c -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -march=athlon-xp  -pipe -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.2.1-r7/work/gcc-3.2.1/libiberty/../include  -W -Wall -Wtraditional -pedantic /var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.2.1-r7/work/gcc-3.2.1/libiberty/cp-demangle.c

                   make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

                   make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.2.1-r7/work/build/libiberty'

                   make: *** [all-libiberty] Error 2

                   !!! ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-3.2.1-r7 failed.

                   !!! Function src_compile, Line 293, Exitcode 2

                   !!! (no error message)

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Essaye quand même de voir si ta commande gcc est accessible, il se peut très bien que tu doives refaire le lien, ou alors faire la manip avec le "source" (dont je ne me souviens plus et que j'ai la flemme de chercher).

----------

## Nectroom

moi j'ai ça sur mon serveur de temps en temps ( apres avoir relancé 4-5 fois l'émerge ça passe ) dans mon cas c'est un prob de qualitée de ma ram ( mais vu que je ne compile plu souvent dessus j'ai pas fait les frais  :Smile:  ) 

voila si ça peu t'aider   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Euh, je vois pas exactement ce que la RAM a à voir là dedans!

Ca me paraît être un problème lié à GCC...

----------

## ganjo

enfin gcc qui segfault, la pire chse que jaye jamais vu...

cest loccasion de faire un bug report a lequipe de dev...

au pire essaye de downgrader et dupgrader a nouveau.

----------

## dioxmat

moi je vois tres clairement ce que la ram a a voir dedans, et en tout cas c'est surement pas un probleme de env-update && source /etc/profile ...

par contre c'est _peut etre_ un bug de gcc. faudrait faire une recherche avant de poster ca sur bugs.gentoo.org ...

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

 *dioxmat wrote:*   

> moi je vois tres clairement ce que la ram a a voir dedans, et en tout cas c'est surement pas un probleme de env-update && source /etc/profile ...

  Elle a quoi à voir la RAM là dedans?

Je suis curieux de le savoir à vrai dire...

----------

## dioxmat

bah, tout programme utilise de la ram, gcc comme un autre... et donc si elle est defectueuse...

----------

## ganjo

ben le segfault est justement un prob de memoire : un process bouffe sur une zone memoire dun autre process, donc ca pourrait avoir un lien avec la RAM, mais bon je doute quand meme

----------

## dioxmat

techniquement, c'est pas juste un process qui bouffe sur un autre mais juste un process qui ecrit a un endroit ou il devrait pas (meme si ca lui "appartient")

bref. voila un debut de reponse, meme si ce n'est pas forcement ca ca peut aider :

http://www.bitwizard.nl/sig11/

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Je savais ce qu'était la segmentation fault, mais je n'aurais pas pensé que GCC pouvait en provoquer directement.

Effectivement d'après ton lien ça peut venir de la RAM, mais bon faut quand même pas avoir de bol pour être dans ce cas, surtout que dans son cas, il avait une Gentoo 1.2 fonctionnelle...

----------

## dioxmat

un segfault peut etre code par un logiciel mal code ou par du matos pourri.

en loccurence, c'est possible que ca soit un bug de gcc, mais je penche plus pour un pb materiel. ca peut arriver aussi avec un systeme overclocke...

dans tous les cas, le bug n'etait pas forcement visible avant... i.e. il avait peut etre eu 1 ou 2 crashes bizarres avant, ben si ca se trouve c'est ca. personellement ca m'etait arrive avec un systeme overclocke, et je m'en suis rendu compte vraiment que quand jai commence a compiler des trucs enormes, avant tout allait bien... donc attention...

----------

## neysx

Je peux confirmer par expérience.

J'ai connu pareil problème et remplacé la RAM par de la mémoire de meilleure qualité. Problème résolu. Même memtest peut ne pas détecter les défauts.

J'ai aussi vu le problème sur une mobo avec 4x128 où le connecteur IDE était tout proche de la quatrième barrette. memtest trouvait des erreurs au delà des 400M. La machine ne segfaultait que pour des grosses compilations. Les 4x128 ont été remplacés par 2x256, plus de problème.

A+

----------

## nemo_

fais le test avec memtest86, un excellent utilitaire pour detecter ce genre de problemes. boot sur memtest86 et laisse le tourner toute une nuit, si le matin tu n as pas d erreurs trouvees, tu peux considerer que ta ram fonctionne correctement.

j ai les memes problemes de internal errors avec gcc, et je suis sur que ce n est pas lie a ma ram ni a mon hardware. Je pense que je vais essayer de recompiler avec le 'vanilla' 2.4.20 pour voir si ca ne va pas mieux qu avec les sources gentoo ..

----------

## Koon

Autre piste : il y a pas mal de problèmes entre les Athlon XP 1700+ / 1800+ assez récents et le kernel du LiveCD 1.4RC2 "AthlonXP"... Nottamment si quand tu tapes "nano" tu as un "Illegal instruction"  :Wink: 

Dans le doute, utiliser un 1.4RC1 x86 stage1 et partir du stage 1.

Mais je suis d'accord avec les autres, dans ton cas ça ressemble plus à un problème d'overclocking ou de RAM...

-K

----------

## -JeaN-

Ou bien il se pourrait que ce soit un problème de swap ?

----------

## DuF

Qu'entends-tu par un pb de swap ?

Tu parles d'une gestion du swap (mauvaise conf du noyau, ou autre chose ?)

----------

## -JeaN-

une swap qui ne soit pas bien initialisée au boot dans /etc/fstab, ou bien trop petite ( peu de ram et peu de swap = mem fault )

----------

## DuF

oué ok c'est ce à quoi je pensais, mais me suis dit peut être qu'il y a d'autres trucs à savoir  :Smile: 

----------

## -JeaN-

Oh il doit y en avoir surement pleins d'autres trucs à savoir lol  :Smile: 

Je suis loin très loin d'être savant  :Very Happy: 

J'aimerais avoir une espérance de vie de 5000 ans d'ailleurs pour tout apprendre lol  :Smile: 

Si j'ai assez de sous je me ferais cloner et transposer mes neurones de mon vieux cerveau à mon cerveau cloné  :Wink:  lol

----------

## DuF

il risque d'être difficile de rajouter des neurones à un cerveau qui a déjà les siens, faudra agrandir le crâne sans doute !

----------

## -JeaN-

Ou des les compresser en tgz lol

en fait faudrait etre capable de rendre un réseau de neurones plus concentré, de réduire la taille des connexions neuronales, et donc ensuite il serait possible d'interconnecter plusieurs de réseaux de neurones entre eux graçe à des routeurs neuronaux, et de former un internet neuronal...

Hmm chui parti dans un délire là LOL

----------

## arlequin

Aurais-tu omis de faire un 'emerge clean' après ton 'emerge canabis' ? 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## -JeaN-

Non non le truc cool avec moi c'est qu'un simple verre d'eau me rend euphorique hehe  :Smile: 

----------

## DuF

erreur fatidique, emerge clean, emerge water, si tu fais pas le clean, water est pas bon  :Smile: 

----------

## -JeaN-

à paris on fait emerge nitrates, emerge pesticides et emerge urinium ( excusez moi de la blague )

Et quand on en a marre, on se rabat sur un emerge evian ^^

----------

## DuF

ou emerge pression, qd elle sort du robinet l'eau chez moi elle est toute grise à cause de la pression, à cause des bulles d'air, ceux qu'ont pas l'habitude, ça leur fait un choc  :Smile: 

----------

